# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  MOSFET

## ΦΩΚΑΣ

Υπάρχει τρόπος με πολύμετρο να τσεκάρω ένα mosfet αν λειτουργά καλά χωρίς να θέλω να φτιάξω το αντίστοιχο κύκλωμα?

----------


## Nemmesis

απο οσο ξερω εγω (εχω επισκευασει αρκετους ενισχυτες με mosfet) οταν ενα mosfet καει τοτε μετραει σαν βραχυκυκλωμα με το πολυμετρο...

----------


## thanasis 1

Mπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια mosfet n-channel σε sot23 τα οποια να μπορω να τα βρω στα μαγαζια στην αθηνα??
Καποια "γνωστα" που μπορει να τα βρω χωρις να χρειαστει να κανω παραγγελια.

----------


## chip

δεν έχω πάρει αλλά θεωρώ αυτονόητο (με το δικό μου μυαλό) ότι πρέπει να έχουν το 
2n7002  60 V, 300 mA N-channel Trench MOSFET

----------

thanasis 1 (25-06-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Καποια με παραπανω αμπερ π.χ. 2 με 3??
Εχετε καποια κατα νου?

Edit:
*Αυτο* π.χ. θα μου εκανε ετσι δεν ειναι??

----------


## michaelcom

πολυ μικρο package για τοσα Α θα εχεις ενα μικρο προβλημα ψυξης. Θα σου προτεινα να πας σε κανενα Dpak

----------


## thanasis 1

Θα εβαζα dpak αλλα δεν εχω χωρο στην πλακετα,κοιτα καπου στα 1,5Α θα τραβαει.
Σε αυτο το pckage πως διαχειριζομαστε το θεμα της ψυξης??

----------


## michaelcom

και στο ενα pakage και στο αλλο βασιζεσαι στην πλακετα και στο cooper plane που θα εχεις.

Απο την αλλη η ισχυς για 1.5Α στα 90mΩ που εχει το φετ που εστειλες παραγουν κοντα στα 200mW που δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα, το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν θα το βρεις ελλαδα αυτο το fet.

----------

thanasis 1 (26-06-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Λογικα την παραγγελια δεν την γλυτωνω.Παντως λιγο δυσκολο να βρω εδω 
σε sot-23 και για τοσα αμπερ,λογικα θα εχουν αλλα για μικροτερα αμπερ οπως ειπε και ο chip.

----------


## chip

ρώτα μήπως έχουν IRLML2502 20V 4,2A 0,045Ω  N channel power Hexfet MOSFET

----------

thanasis 1 (26-06-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Θα το κοιταξω chip και αν δεν μπορεσω να βρω τιποτα τοτε παω για παραγγελια.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## thanasis 1

Μια ερωτηση ακομα για το mosfet που εβαλα σε προηγουμενο ποστ λεει  "Threshold Voltage Vgs: 										 							 								1.55V",
πρεπει οποσδιποτε στην gate να βαλω καποια αντισταση ή μπορω να το οδηγησω κατευθειαν χωρις αντισταση?

----------


## chip

μάλλον δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα και χωρίς... ιδιαίτερα αν το οδηγείς με μικροελεγκτή avr ή κάποιον από τους κλασικούς 8051 (για pic ας πουν οι φίλοι της Microchip) το στάδιο εξόδου προσομοιάζει έτσι κι αλλιώς με αντίσταση pull-up

Αν βέβαια  εφαρμογή είναι κρίσιμη και θέλουμε τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή αξιοπιστία τότε ναι προσωπικά θα έβαζα και αντίσταση σε σειρά...

(η αντίσταση δεν έχει σχέση με το gate threshold αλλά με το οτι τα mosfet  έχουν μεγάλη χωρητικότητα στην πύλη με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ρεύμα (για μικρό χρονικό διαστήμα) που πρέπει να δώσει το κύκλωμα οδήγησης ώστε να φορτιστεί η χωρητικότητα της πύλης... (όταν φορτιστεί το ρεύμα πρακτικά είναι μηδέν)

----------

FILMAN (29-06-15), 

thanasis 1 (02-07-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Συγνωμη αν πεταω μ@λ@κιες αλλα καταλαβαινεις οι ελλιπεις γνωσεις εχουν αυτο το αποτελεσμα. :Smile: 
Τωρα παμε στην ερωτηση που περιμενεις να σου κανω...τι αντισταση να βαλω??
Το mosfet θα το οδηγησω με μικροελεγκτή avr.

----------


## chip

με 270Ω δεν θα ξεπεράσεις ποτέ το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει ο AVR   (5V/0,02A)
βέβαια αν κάνεις συνέχεια on/off το μοσφετ (πχ pwm σε μοτερ τότε αυξάνεται η κατανάλωση πάνω στο μοσφετ γιατί το μοσφετ θα είναι συνολικά πολύ χρόνο στη γραμμική του περιοχή (κατα την μετάβαση On-off και off-on) και αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να μειώσεις την αντίσταση ή να βάλεις mosfet driver (νομίζω πάει μακρυά το θέμα σε αυτή την περίπτωση...) εξαρτάται πάντα το design αν είναι για χαμηλό κόστος κλπ ή υψηλή αξιοπιστία, απόδοση κλπ... (ο κινέζος πχ μάλλον θα συνέδεε απ ευθείας το μοσφετ στον avr)

----------

Gaou (12-05-19), 

thanasis 1 (26-06-15)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Συγνωμη αν πεταω μ@λ@κιες αλλα καταλαβαινεις οι ελλιπεις γνωσεις εχουν αυτο το αποτελεσμα.
> Τωρα παμε στην ερωτηση που περιμενεις να σου κανω...τι αντισταση να βαλω??
> Το mosfet θα το οδηγησω με μικροελεγκτή avr.



βαλτου 100ohm

----------

thanasis 1 (26-06-15)

----------


## dog80

Δύο είναι οι βασικοί λόγοι που βάζουμε αντίσταση σε σειρά με το gate ενός mosfet

Ο πρώτος είναι για να κόψει το ρεύμα. Το gate είναι σαν ένας πυκνωτής. Όταν του δίνουμε τάση, στιγμιαία συμπεριφέρεται σαν βραχυκύκλωμα. Επειδή η χωρητικότητα του είναι πάρα πολύ μικρή, το ρεύμα θα μηδενιστεί πρακτικά ακαριαία, όμως αυτές οι γρήγορες αιχμές μπορεί να καταστρέψουν το pin του μικροελεγκτή. 

Μια αντίσταση σε σειρά περιορίζει τις αιχμές, βέβαια το μειονέκτημα είναι οτι κάνει το mosfet να ανοιγοκλείνει πιό αργά. Η πιό σωστή λύση είναι όχι απευθείας οδήγηση του gate απο τον μικροελεγκτή αλλά μέσω κάποιοι κυκλώματος οδήγησης.


Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι οτι η χωρητικότητα του gate σε συνδιασμό με την αυτεπαγωγή των τροχιών σχηματιζουν έναν ταλαντωτή LC και πιθανόν να προκαλέσουν το λεγόμενο ringing, δηλαδή ο παλμός αντί να είναι τετράγωνος κάνει κάποια ταλάντωση μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί:


Η αντίσταση σε σειρά αποσβένει την ταλάντωση

----------

FILMAN (29-06-15), 

thanasis 1 (27-06-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Θελω να βαλω ενα mosfet οπου η αρχικη κατασταση του να ειναι κανονικα κλειστη δηλαδη να ειναι ενεργοποιημενο και οταν θα του δωσω ταση στην πυλη να απενεργοποιηται.
Απ οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να βαλω ενα depletion-mode mosfet,αυτου του ειδους το mosfet θελει αρνητικη ταση στην πυλη για να απενεργοποιηθει σωστα?
Υπαρχει καποιο αλλο ειδος τρανζιστορ-μοσφετ οπου η αρχικη του κατασταση να ειναι κανονικα κλειστη αλλα να θελει θετικη ταση στην πυλη ωστε να απενεργοποιηθει??
Ή πως αλλιως μπορω να το κανω?

----------


## lepouras

και γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα τρανζίστορ από την πύλη στην γη και όταν το τροφοδοτείς να το κατεβάζει στην γη ενώ από την πύλη στον θετικό πόλο θα έχεις μια αντίσταση ενωμένη?

----------

Gaou (12-05-19)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> και γιατί δεν βάζεις ένα τρανζίστορ από την πύλη στην γη και όταν το τροφοδοτείς να το κατεβάζει στην γη ενώ από την πύλη στον θετικό πόλο θα έχεις μια αντίσταση ενωμένη?



Οτι σου ειπε ο lepouras. Δεν πολυδουλευουν depletion οι σχεδιαστες γενικως.


Αυτο που ζητας ειναι συνηθες στα κυκλωματα και 9 στις 10 φορες τοπολογειται οπως παρακατω με enhacement n-mos.

Clipboard01.jpg
Αν υπάρχει καποιο φορτιο που δουλευεται απο το μοσφετ ή αλλο βροχος, θα μπει πριν το drain το οποιο εγω στο εμφανιζω βραχυκυκλωμενο με τη θετικη τροφοδοσια επειδη δεν ξερω τι ακριβως εχει το κυκλωμα σου

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον εξηγουμαι εγω θελω να κανω το εξης,ας υποθεσουμε οτι το φορτιο που θελω να διαχειριζομαι απο αυτην την διαταξη αυτη ειναι ενα led και θελω αρχικα να ειναι αναμενο και οταν δωσω εντολη μεσω του μικροελεγκτη να κλεισει.Εκανα μια δοκιμη αλλα δεν δουλεψε,το λεδ αυτο που πρεπει να το συνδεσω?Για να δω που ειμαι λαθος.

----------


## lepouras

mosfet.jpg
πάνω από το μοσφετ. φυσικά ανάλογα με την τάση θα πρέπει αν βάλεις και την ανάλογη αντίσταση σε σειρά με το λεντ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εκει το εχω και δεν μου δουλευει,μηπως επειδη το δοκιμαζω στο proteus??

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Κατι μαλλον εχεις κανει λαθος. Προσεξε το γεγονος οτι αν η ταση τροφοδοσιας του κυκλωματος σου ειναι η κλασσικη 5V πρεπει να χρησιμοποησεις για τη δουλεια σου ενα logic level mosfet είτε ενα μικρου σηματος μοσφετ οπως το κλασσικο 2n7000 που σχεδον ανοιγει τελειως με ταση πυλης 4.5V.

Το proteus ειναι πολυ ιδιοτροπο στους τροπους τροφοδοσιας, και δυστροπο με το που πρεπει να μπει χειροκινητα Ground...Προσωπικα δε θελω να περναω ουτε απεξω...

Clipboard03.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα ειχα ενα ξεχασμενο mosfet το irfz44n και ετσι δοκιμασα το κυκλωμα και δουλευει μια χαρα,στο proteus τρωει σκαλωμα.
Σας ευχαριστω για την λυση που μου δωσατε. :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

Γεια σας,χρησιμοποιω το boost converter PCA9410A αλλα εχει μια σημαντικη διαφορα με το PCA9410,αυτα τα δυο ναι μεν εχουν ενα ακροδεκτη EN αλλα μονο στο PCA9410 αν δεχθει σημα LOW απενεργοποιει την εξοδο του.Το PCA9410Α αν δεχθει σημα LOW τον ακροδεκτη ΕΝ μεταβαινει σε "pass-through mode" οπου η ταση εξοδου ειναι ιση με την ταση εισοδου δηλαδη δεν την απενεργοποιει.Αναφερει οτι για να απενεργοποιηθει η εξοδος του πρεπει ουσιαστικα να αποσυνδεθει απο την τροφοδοσια του.
Μπορω με ενα μοσφετ να ενεργοποιω και να επενεργοποιω τον boost converter??
Μπορει να γινει με p-channel μοσφετ??

----------


## SProg

Φυσικά και γίνεται. Απλά το σήμα EN μην το αφήσεις floating, ας παίρνει μονίμως VIN τάση.

Το μόνο θέμα με τη χρήση P-Mosfet είναι τι τάση περιμένεις στο Vin για να ξέρεις εάν μπορείς να το οδηγήσεις απευθείας (που δεν είναι και το πιο σωστό) από κάποιον μΕ κτλ. Αλλιώς βάζεις και ένα N-mosfet ανάμεσα σε μΕ και P-Mosfet

Υ.Γ P-Mosfet = P Channel Mosfet

----------

thanasis 1 (12-05-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Η ταση τροφοδοσιας θα ειναι κυμαινομενη και οχι σταθερη δηλαδη θα τροφοδοτειται απο μια μπαταρια lipo 1s οποτε ξεχναω την επιλογη της απευθειας οδηγησεις.
Επομενως η συνδεση θα πρεπει να ειναι ετσι σωστα??

https://imgur.com/a/4PZrlbs

Τα μοσφετ ειναι τυχαια.

----------


## SProg

Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Δυο ακομα ερωτησεις:

1)Τι μειονεκτημα υπαρχει αν το p-channel mosfet αδηγηθει με ενα npn τρανσιστορ και οχι με ενα n-channel mosfet??

2)Με ενα mosfet n-channel μπορει να γινει ή δεν ειναι εφικτο??

----------


## SProg

> 1)Τι μειονεκτημα υπαρχει αν το p-channel mosfet αδηγηθει με ενα npn τρανσιστορ και οχι με ενα n-channel mosfet??



Εάν το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται στη βάση είναι μικρό ή εάν δεν ασχολείσαι με χαμηλές καταναλώσεις κτλ, τότε κανένα.






> 2)Με ενα mosfet n-channel μπορει να γινει ή δεν ειναι εφικτο??



Ο διακόπτης (Mosfet) που θέλεις να προσθέσεις θα είναι σε High side τοπολογία. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει πως για να οδηγήσεις σωστά το Gate του N-Channel, θα χρειαστείς τάση μεγαλύτερη της τάσης τροφοδοσίας σου ή θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις κύκλωμα με Bootstrap λογική. (άκυρο, δε μιλάμε για διακοπτικό κύκλωμα)

Εάν θέλεις να μειώσεις τα υλικά ή έχεις πρόβλημα χώρου στο PCB, τότε υπάρχει το κύκλωμα που σου πρότεινα σε 1 ολοκληρωμένο:

https://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...rFekk0jA%3D%3D

Τυχαίο παράδειγμα, δε ξέρω ρεύματα κτλ που θέλεις.

----------

thanasis 1 (12-05-19)

----------


## thanasis 1

Χρησιμοποιω αυτο το μοσφετ με το οποιο θα οδηγω ενα μοτερ,εγω με βαση το ρευμα των 20mA που μου δινει ο μικροελεγκτης πρεπει να βαλω 165Ω στην πυλη του.
Οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με σημα pwm πως πρεπει να υπολογιζεται η αντισταση στην πυλη του μοσφετ??Διαβασα οτι με την συχνoτητα του σηματος πρεπει να μπει και αναλογη αντισταση.
Με την 165Ω εγω ειμαι καλα ή πρεπει να βαλω μικροτερη??

----------


## SProg

> Χρησιμοποιω αυτο το μοσφετ με το οποιο θα οδηγω ενα μοτερ,εγω με βαση το ρευμα των 20mA που μου δινει ο μικροελεγκτης πρεπει να βαλω 165Ω στην πυλη του.
> Οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με σημα pwm πως πρεπει να υπολογιζεται η αντισταση στην πυλη του μοσφετ??Διαβασα οτι με την συχνoτητα του σηματος πρεπει να μπει και αναλογη αντισταση.
> Με την 165Ω εγω ειμαι καλα ή πρεπει να βαλω μικροτερη??



Θανάση, ποιο Mosfet έβαλες; Δεν κατάλαβα.

Για να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τη διακοπτικη συχνοτητα, τη χωρητικότητα που παρουσιαζει η πύλη, το μεγιστο ρεύμα Id κτλ. Επίσης δεν ειναι πάντα ιδιο το ρεύμα φόρτισης με το ρεύμα εκφορτισης.

Κάποτε έδινε ενα άρχειο excel η IRF που άβαζες τα χαρακτηριστικά του Mosfet και του κυκλώματος οδήγησης και σου υπολόγιζε τα ρεύματα φορτισης και εκφορτισης της πύλης.

Τα παραπανω δεν εχουν νόημα εαν για παραδειγμα η συχνότητα είναι 1KHz και το ρεύμα 0.5A ..

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι σωστα...προκειται για αυτο το μοσφετ.
Στην περιπτωση μου μιλαμε για ρευμα ~3Α και συχνοτητα στα 300-500hz.

----------


## SProg

Ειναι πολύ μικρή η συχνότητα και έχεις 'ταβάνι' τα 20mA έτσι και αλλιώς, βάλε 200Ω. Ιδανικό θα ήταν μια ακόμα ενδιάμεση βαθμίδα για ενίσχυση και προστασία.

Πάντως για υλικά από μεγάλες εταιρείες, μπορείς να βρείς έτοιμα τα υλικα για προσομοιωτες κυκλωματων και να δοκιμάσεις κάτι εάν έχεις αμφιβολία (βέβαια δε παύουν να είναι απλά 'προσομοιωτες'...). 

RG = 200Ω

1.jpg

RG = 40K (επίτηδες)

2.jpg

----------

thanasis 1 (03-09-19)

----------


## spirakos

Ερωτηση περι ανοχης Vgs

Εβαλα πειραματικα ενα Ν-channel με max Vgs +/-20V
Το ανοιξα μεσω ενος ποτ 0-30V με Vgs=30V και ενα λεντ για φορτιο και ανοιγοκλεινει κανονικα μετα απο μια ωρα

Και επειδη θελω να το βαλω μονιμα σε μια κατασκευη, ερωτω: 

Α) Μηπως αυτο το οριο του κατασκευαστη ειναι υπο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες Vds, Id, ή για παλμό;
Β) Σε συνθηκες DC σαν διακοπτης, με Vds=35V, Vgs=35V, Id=500mA, θα αντεξει;

----------


## spirakos

Κανεις με αντιστοιχη εμπειρια;

----------


## SProg

> Α) Μηπως αυτο το οριο του κατασκευαστη ειναι υπο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες Vds, Id, ή για παλμό;



Δεν έχω δει ποτέ στο _Absolute Maximum Rating_ να το δίνει σε σχέση με άλλη παράμετρο





> Β) Σε συνθηκες DC σαν διακοπτης, με Vds=35V, Vgs=35V, Id=500mA, θα αντεξει;



Δεν υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτό. 

Εφόσον ο κατασκευαστής ορίζει κάποια όρια, έξω από αυτά (ή πόσο έξω από αυτά) δεν μπορεί κανείς να στο πει. Ουσιαστικά σημαίνει ότι μπορεί από μία παρτίδα: ένα να καεί κατευθείαν, ένα να μην καεί ποτέ και ένα να λειτουργεί με αλοιωμένα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------

